# Frozen paint.. Oh no



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

The gas company's meters were miss labeled and they mistakenly shut off my gas/heat. I came back from vacation to a surprise as we have roughly 90 full and partial cans of stock. This includes stain, paint, poly, mud, glade ect. Ect..
The gas company already sent an adjuster over and we provided pricing. They then asked for receipts and I said "no problem" I will bill you for the time it takes to gather them all up, it will probably take me two full days at $45 per hour. I also brought up the disposal of the product.
What a headache, I'm just glad the sprinkler system didn't freeze and burst. 



responsi

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

That stinks. Sorry to see all that paint wasted.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I lost my heat yesterday but only I froze, sorry about your paint that stinks, this is one reason I do not keep any paint around during the winter.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

The biggest headache is the paint I did not show is all my condo paint. We perform maintenance painting and repaints on approximate 8 complexes with multiple colors and it was so easy to just grab and go when work was needed. I am suppose to hear from today regarding the claim today

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

The middle shelf of gallons looks like stuff I'd keep, the rest of all those tinted colors and tinted quarts should of been left with the homeowner. Looks like you'll be disposing of it sooner or later anyway. My dad would keep everything. Just the way he was raised. When he died I had a major clean up of bs. Stuff 30yrs old.lmao. I guess he looked at a gal like it was liquid $. Me being a chip off the old block have a small pile in my basement accumalating. I find that finding a place to use it is near impossible if it is not white. It hazmat. I try to leave it with the customer for touch up if it's not something I use daily.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Are you kidding? This is a great scenario. He gets full replacement cost for a bunch of leftover junked paint. It wasn't waiting for a job or anything, like new product. It was bought, paid for, and used, and paid for again.

I know it sucks, but its getting covered. You know what happens when I get a pallet of frozen paint delivered? Nothing.... I send it back and it gets replaced. What about my loss? What about the product I didn't have for customers because it was frozen and being reshipped? Nada...just a "too bad for you".

They're covering your loss...that really isn't a loss in my eyes, so be happy.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

That's a bunch of junk paint and your just trying to get over on the gas company. And your gunna charge them to look up receipts also. Your what's wrong with this country. Everyone's trying to stick it in someone else and trying to make a free buck. You should be ashamed to do what you are doin......jmo


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

If he uses this stuff day in and day out who would be happy that the GAS co shut of the wrong gas meter, I would do the same this is not his fault at all it is all on the gas co. I bet if it was you you would be trying to atleast get the paint replaced, as for charging to look up the estimates if he can get paid for that by all means go for it, he has to look up receipts meaning he is loosing time from a paying job. When I lost my heat yesterday I keep my sprayers in the basement and I would have gone after my landlord for replacement if any thing happened to them over $3,000 in sprayers I would loose it.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

cdpainting said:


> If he uses this stuff day in and day out who would be happy that the GAS co shut of the wrong gas meter, I would do the same this is not his fault at all it is all on the gas co. I bet if it was you you would be trying to atleast get the paint replaced, as for charging to look up the estimates if he can get paid for that by all means go for it, he has to look up receipts meaning he is loosing time from a paying job. When I lost my heat yesterday I keep my sprayers in the basement and I would have gone after my landlord for replacement if any thing happened to them over $3,000 in sprayers I would loose it.


If that's the case, go and repurchase every item exactly that's damaged and hand over the receipt.

Don't just stick your hand out for a check.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> If he uses this stuff day in and day out who would be happy that the GAS co shut of the wrong gas meter, I would do the same this is not his fault at all it is all on the gas co. I bet if it was you you would be trying to atleast get the paint replaced, as for charging to look up the estimates if he can get paid for that by all means go for it, he has to look up receipts meaning he is loosing time from a paying job. When I lost my heat yesterday I keep my sprayers in the basement and I would have gone after my landlord for replacement if any thing happened to them over $3,000 in sprayers I would loose it.


Wow I guess your another one. I'm not sure how long you have been painting but when paint freezes on me I just thaw it out shake it and use it, never had a problem. It don't happen often but I have done it a few times. As far as sprayers mine freeze all the time, I let thaw and they keep on goin. And no I wouldn't try to rip off the gas company if this happened to me


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> If that's the case, go and repurchase every item exactly that's damaged and hand over the receipt.
> 
> Don't just stick your hand out for a check.


That won't happen, it's easier to just to ripoff the gass company for another $800


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

NC no matter how he does it it takes time from paying jobs to get that all taken care of, I do not know if he has a crew or is a 1 man show, if he is a small outfit that takes time away the job he is on and puts him behind. it costs in the long run no matter how this is looked at. Plus the gas co could dispute some of the bill he hands them and they may settle on a fair price.

wills I have been painting for over 18yrs. I paid well over 2 grand for 1 sprayer and sorry frozen water in an aluminum housing is not good I will not even consider taking a chance on it freezing. And no I am not another one of those sue happy people, plus I do not keep any left over paint except flat white which is a gallon or 2 and keep those at my brothers in his basement. Again the gas co dropped the ball.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Usually paint once frozen never returns to liquid, espcially if frozen solid. Thick cottage cheese is the result sometimes. Other times a solid block of latex.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

wills fresh coat said:


> As far as sprayers mine freeze all the time, I let thaw and they keep on goin.


You must have a HD chepo sprayer other wise if you spent real money on one you would never let it freeze.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> NC no matter how he does it it takes time from paying jobs to get that all taken care of, I do not know if he has a crew or is a 1 man show, if he is a small outfit that takes time away the job he is on and puts him behind. it costs in the long run no matter how this is looked at. Plus the gas co could dispute some of the bill he hands them and they may settle on a fair price.
> 
> wills I have been painting for over 18yrs. I paid well over 2 grand for 1 sprayer and sorry frozen water in an aluminum housing is not good I will not even consider taking a chance on it freezing. And no I am not another one of those sue happy people, plus I do not keep any left over paint except flat white which is a gallon or 2 and keep those at my brothers in his basement. Again the gas co dropped the ball.


They did drop the ball your right, but I think he should try to use the paint and not just go book another vacation on the gas co. dime. That's all I'm sayin


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

With the temps we have had this week I bet those cans were frozen solid, it is no good now.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

If you were around recently fresh coat, you would member that Ramsden just cleaned out his shop of excess paint and this is the stuff he uses. We do condo work as well and have thousands of $$$ in paint on our shelves that is important to keep.

Very few frozen pairs are good to use again if they froze solid.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

DeanV said:


> If you were around recently fresh coat, you would member that Ramsden just cleaned out his shop of excess paint and this is the stuff he uses. We do condo work as well and have thousands of $$$ in paint on our shelves that is important to keep.
> 
> Very few frozen pairs are good to use again if they froze solid.


I see a bunch of left over junk that we all have. We all bring back those partially full cans from jobs and tell ourselves that we will use them one day but it never happens. As far as the condo paint he has I didn't see a pic of that, I hope he took lids off and took pics of the paint frozen solid cause if not he may not get a dime


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

DeanV said:


> If you were around recently fresh coat, you would member that Ramsden just cleaned out his shop of excess paint and this is the stuff he uses. We do condo work as well and have thousands of $$$ in paint on our shelves that is important to keep.
> 
> Very few frozen pairs are good to use again if they froze solid.


Here is a gal I just found in the van. I will thaw it an use it


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

wills I am glad that's not being used on my job site or in my house.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

cdpainting said:


> wills I am glad that's not being used on my job site or in my house.


Why would you say that? Are you a chemist also? I guess you think just because paint freezes its not any good.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

We've had paint freeze once or twice without turning into cottage cheese; it seems to be the repeated freeze-thaw cycles that does it in. That has all been with conventional acrylic latex paint, I'm not sure what happens with some of the newer generation stuff.

The last time we had a client try to provide the paint for a job (NC), it had been repeatedly frozen and then soured. The stuff looked and smelled like spoiled cottage cheese


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Gough said:


> We've had paint freeze once or twice without turning into cottage cheese; it seems to be the repeated freeze-thaw cycles that does it in. That has all been with conventional acrylic latex paint, I'm not sure what happens with some of the newer generation stuff.
> 
> The last time we had a client try to provide the paint for a job (NC), it had been repeatedly frozen and then soured. The stuff looked and smelled like spoiled cottage cheese


Your right if it turns to cottage cheese I may stir and strain for primer or just sh1t can it


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I know some stuff is labelled that it can survive a couple freeze thaw cycles. I have seen it on caulk and maybe a couple other things. We have also had stuff go bad after 1 freeze in the van.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

When it looks like that I would not even consider using that paint. No I an not a chemist just some one who cares about the quality of work I do.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

First of all I'm not ripping off anybody. The gas company has had an issue with the wrong meters since October and admitted in November that the meters were missed labeled. Yesterday the shut off the electric contractor while trying to figure this all out.

As far as the little test sample pints. We did not right them up as I usually just donate them to the local theater company.

If I had to have someone sit down and go thru every receipt when this was not my fault and it is documented they have had a problem with the meters. Then I will have to charge for it. Go to your bank and ask for last year bank statements, they do not do it for free. Unlike some of you contractors we charge appropriately for our time. And when we want to work for free, we do that also.

When we submitted our inventory off ruined paint I had my local BM store use my contractor pricing. Even though I am located in MA and we have a 6.25 percent sales tax this wasn't added to the bill as I purchase most of my stock in NH. How's that for trying to rip someone off. In your opinion, me the shady contractor should of added that in.

Will I get new paint out of it. I'm not going to run out and purchase something I do not need now but will replace my condo paint. If any of you are going to the PDCA convention in St. Louis, I'll buy you a beer.

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Those cans of paint had value regardless of the used look. I think he is being fair by listing the valuable ones and not the junk. 

Wills- ever read the statement that says "keep from freezing" I don't think they just make that up.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

I would not use these on my house nor will I warranty them on others.

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Ramsden Painting said:


> First of all I'm not ripping off anybody. The gas company has had an issue with the wrong meters since October and admitted in November that the meters were missed labeled. Yesterday the shut off the electric contractor while trying to figure this all out.
> 
> As far as the little test sample pints. We did not right them up as I usually just donate them to the local theater company.
> 
> ...


Did you take pics of all the frozen paint? If you did post a few, if you didn't you may have a hard time getting reimbursed


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Andyman said:


> Those cans of paint had value regardless of the used look. I think he is being fair by listing the valuable ones and not the junk.
> 
> Wills- ever read the statement that says "keep from freezing" I don't think they just make that up.


Labels are there for people who don't have a clue, I paint for a living so I go by what I have experanced in the past


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

wills fresh coat said:


> Labels are there for people who don't have a clue, I paint for a living so I go by what I have experanced in the past


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

wills fresh coat said:


> Labels are there for people who don't have a clue, I paint for a living so I go by what I have experanced in the past


Have you gone back after the job is done to check how it maintained? The paint chemistry changes after its been frozen and thawed. 
It may be fine. Maybe, but I'd rather spend the money on new paint then take the chance of putting any sub par paint on a surface. Be that previously frozen paint or just cheap paint.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Painter-Aaron said:


> Have you gone back after the job is done to check how it maintained? The paint chemistry changes after its been frozen and thawed.
> It may be fine. Maybe, but I'd rather spend the money on new paint then take the chance of putting any sub par paint on a surface. Be that previously frozen paint or just cheap paint.


I agree 100%. I would much rather go spend the $30-$50 knowing it will not fail or be an issue instead of the frozen paint failing and the HO saying I did a crappy job.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Wow. I just read 2 pages of this. 

Wills, how is it Ramsden fault that somebody froze all of his paint? 

This is why you have a Liability policy. So if you screw up on somebodies property you can either pay them out of pocket and not make a claim, or make a claim to replace what you have damaged. It is pretty simple. 

If you dropped a gallon of paint on somebodies carpet, and had to replace it would you say they were out to get you? Of course not, you wrecked what was theirs and should have to replace it. That is why they need receipts on the paint, so they can assess an actual replacement cost.


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

I have two gallons that I forgot about in the back of my pick-up right now.Got down to 18 here last night and freezing rain/sleet.My loss, wouldn't consider using it.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdaniels said:


> I have two gallons that I forgot about in the back of my pick-up right now.Got down to 18 here last night and freezing rain/sleet.My loss, wouldn't consider using it.


Did the paint actually freeze? With all the other components in latexes, they typically don't freeze until it's below 32 F, sometimes well below. I tried to find some freezing temperatures for latex paint online with no luck. I did, however, find this useful information from Glidden:

http://www.gliddenprofessional.com/pdfs/techBulletins/applications/GP_AP17_Cold_Weather_Painting.pdf


----------



## cdaniels (Oct 20, 2012)

Yes it's not solid ice but has ice in it.


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> Labels are there for people who don't have a clue, I paint for a living so I go by what I have experanced in the past


That doesn't make sense. In the case whether milk has spoiled or not, you can smell it and taste it but not something that is made chemically. Chemicals have individual properties and they change under different conditions. Therefore you are spreading compromised coating. I'd suggest you reading and following the labels. I'm certain those in charge of creating labels have done their homework as to only making true statements on them.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

Will...if I were you I would toss that 20 buck can of paint in the dump...why take a chance on it possibly causing probs for you down the road ? I find that line just fair on a good day...letting it freeze and then using it again...NOT !


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Right on.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> Here is a gal I just found in the van. I will thaw it an use it


 wills freeze coat!


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

It is also recommended to not paint exteriors during winter or in the rain r.. Are those recommendations for people who don't know any better also?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

DeanV said:


> Usually paint once frozen never returns to liquid, espcially if frozen solid. Thick cottage cheese is the result sometimes. Other times a solid block of latex.


I always believed paint could freeze one time and it was still good. Old wives tale maybe. I've definitely used partially froze paint out of fives but I don't remember ever having fives frozen solid either.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Right on.


And stuff.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Did the paint freeze? When I arrived back from a week vacation it was 29 degrees in the shop. When the gas company was contacted of the freeze, they didn't even hesitate on rectifying the situation. In fact when the gas company rep called me he already knew the history f the Mis-numbered meters.

Today we agreed on a settlement in excess of 4k plus adequate disposal fees to be determined.

I believe some of you feel the paint was still good. I will not chance it. I am sure with the history of our gas problem and the professionalism of our operation and shop they could tell we weren't trying to put one over on them.

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> They did drop the ball your right, but I think he should try to use the paint and not just go book another vacation on the gas co. dime. That's all I'm sayin


 You want him to pass the gas?


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

The difference between me and you Freshcoat is that I don't need anybody's other money to take a vacation or even think of doing that. In fact the next vacation is the PDCA national meeting in St. Louis in 1.5 months. If you would like to talk then ill buy you a beer, if not you can still see me as I will be speaking at the conference.

If you want to put this paint on your customers houses, please feel free to come and pick it all up. Not just picking and choosing what you want, just take it all with you. But be sure to tell your customers the paint your using may have froze and see what their reaction is.

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm looking forward to meeting you Ramsden. We will all need to get together and BS over some food and drinks. I can't wait.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

They just asked me to speak at the awards ceremony

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Ramsden Painting said:


> They just asked me to speak at the awards ceremony
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


Cool! Are you presenting/receiving a PIP award? We're going to have to hook up for sure.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Cool! Are you presenting/receiving a PIP award? We're going to have to hook up for sure.


Ummm... hook up? 

Boy, he *must* be good. :whistling2:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

What a fun thread.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Ramsden Painting said:


> Did the paint freeze? When I arrived back from a week vacation it was 29 degrees in the shop. When the gas company was contacted of the freeze, they didn't even hesitate on rectifying the situation. In fact when the gas company rep called me he already knew the history f the Mis-numbered meters.
> 
> Today we agreed on a settlement in excess of 4k plus adequate disposal fees to be determined.
> 
> ...


4k for a few gallons of junk paint, you are real good to pull that one off. I asked you to show pics of all this frozen paint and I guess you don't have any. I guess you would buy everyone a beer it's not your money. If the pdca is having you speak at the convention they are a joke to


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> 4k for a few gallons of junk paint, you are real good to pull that one off. I asked you to show pics of all this frozen paint and I guess you don't have any. I guess you would buy everyone a beer it's not your money. If the pdca is having you speak at the convention they are a joke to


His inventory was ruined by the gas companies mistake. His inventory was stored in a controlled climate for a reason, so it would not freeze!


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Ramsden Painting said:


> The difference between me and you Freshcoat is that I don't need anybody's other money to take a vacation or even think of doing that. In fact the next vacation is the PDCA national meeting in St. Louis in 1.5 months. If you would like to talk then ill buy you a beer, if not you can still see me as I will be speaking at the conference.
> 
> If you want to put this paint on your customers houses, please feel free to come and pick it all up. Not just picking and choosing what you want, just take it all with you. But be sure to tell your customers the paint your using may have froze and see what their reaction is.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


 Instead of a beer why not a frozen daiquiri.:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> What a fun thread.


 Yes its been a gas!:whistling2:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have been told, and the PDF that was posted also implies this, that if paint freezes and thaws it is still good if it returned to normal consistency. It is obvious if it is ruined.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

We won the PIPP award last year for Residential Restoration and I presented at the regional what that meant to our company dollar wise. I'm giving a short presentation on return on investment associated with the PIPP awards.

As far as Fresh coat. I have no idea what your thinking. I have no idea why you think we are trying to 'screw" the gas company. If I wanted to save money we would just stop performing charity work and fill that time with paying work. But in your eyes, were probably "screwing" them too.

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> Cool! Are you presenting/receiving a PIP award? We're going to have to hook up for sure.


A RIP award according to Wills.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Someone needs a nap and a time out. Settle down Wills!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Ramsden Painting said:


> We won the PIPP award last year for Residential Restoration and I presented at the regional what that meant to our company dollar wise. I'm giving a short presentation on return on investment associated with the PIPP
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


CONGRATULATIONS.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Someone needs a nap and a time out. Settle down Wills!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


I agree. :yes:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I agree. :yes:


I second that


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

If 4+ thousand dollars of my stuff was damaged due to some entity's error, I would want it back, and I would do my best to get it. Simple. What's the problem?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Are we really talking about thawing out and using frozen paint?

Right on.


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

This thread has a lot of good humor.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Ramsden Painting said:


> We won the PIPP award last year for Residential Restoration and I presented at the regional what that meant to our company dollar wise. I'm giving a short presentation on return on investment associated with the PIPP awards.
> 
> As far as Fresh coat. I have no idea what your thinking. I have no idea why you think we are trying to 'screw" the gas company. If I wanted to save money we would just stop performing charity work and fill that time with paying work. But in your eyes, were probably "screwing" them too.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


I'm not discounting your work, I just think you rushed to make a claim that was unnecessary
If the paint is ruined show the pics , that's all case closed
Until I see pics I call bs


----------



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

When paint freezes the emulsification modifiers (the stuff that makes everything mix up nice and stay as one liquid), bonding agents (stuff that makes it stick to the surface), latex resins and titanium dioxide (the solids that give paint the body, durability, elasticity ect.) loose their effectiveness and ability to do their job. I always tell my customers to keep their paint in an insulated area, not in the shed. Because yes, that $50 you just spent on the gallon of paint is now dead, same thing as taking cash out of your wallet putting it in a shredder. That picture of the PPG speed hide was a throw away.:bangin:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Here is our last thread on frozen paint

http://www.painttalk.com/f2/frozen-latex-paint-11262/


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

DeanV said:


> Here is our last thread on frozen paint
> 
> http://www.painttalk.com/f2/frozen-latex-paint-11262/


Looks like I'm right


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

wills fresh coat said:


> Looks like I'm right


Someone has to be


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Not necessarily. Frozen paint can be and often is ruined. We probably have some ruined primer in our van right now. Even though we park it in our heated shop at night, single digits during the day may have done it in.

Also, it is possible to be right but lose any ways due to manners. Would it not have been better to talk about the technical side of paint freezing and see what manufacturers say rather than attacking someone's character? Is frozen paint only bad once texture goes bad or does it gradually lose performance even before it reaches that point between each freeze cycle? 

I would rather see discussion on the technical and chemistry concerns of freezing. Even if texture returns to normal, I would be much more concerned with hundreds of gallons frozen than a couple stock primers left in a van. 

I have zero doubt that Ramsden was motivated by concern of the integrity of the product, rather than tying to make a quick buck.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> Not necessarily. Frozen paint can be and often is ruined. We probably have some ruined primer in our van right now. Even though we park it in our heated shop at night, single digits during the day may have done it in.
> 
> Also, it is possible to be right but lose any ways due to manners. Would it not have been better to talk about the technical side of paint freezing and see what manufacturers say rather than attacking someone's character? Is frozen paint only bad once texture goes bad or does it gradually lose performance even before it reaches that point between each freeze cycle?
> 
> ...


Man, I WISH my heat would go off in the shop for a few days. I have about 100 gallons I would like to have a good reason to dispose of. 

I don't think Ron did anything wrong at all. He has a shop, something happened that wasn't his fault, he needs to deal with it. 

Its the idea of keeping gear and paint in the station wagon as a practice, and then going out and applying compromised product in someone's house that gives painters a bad name. 

Would you want a steak that had been spoiled in the backroom of the restaurant but cooked up and still looked juicy?


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Dean, we need a drop in from NACE.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

DeanV said:


> Not necessarily. Frozen paint can be and often is ruined. We probably have some ruined primer in our van right now. Even though we park it in our heated shop at night, single digits during the day may have done it in.
> 
> Also, it is possible to be right but lose any ways due to manners. Would it not have been better to talk about the technical side of paint freezing and see what manufacturers say rather than attacking someone's character? Is frozen paint only bad once texture goes bad or does it gradually lose performance even before it reaches that point between each freeze cycle?
> 
> ...


Dean, I don't really know all the technical speak to argue that point. I just know things from my experience. If the paint is bad, its bad. There is really no gray area.The op can post pics of the ruined paint, if it is in fact ruined.


----------



## sully9er (Jan 24, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> Dean, I don't really know all the technical speak to argue that point. I just know things from my experience. If the paint is bad, its bad. There is really no gray area.The op can post pics of the ruined paint, if it is in fact ruined.


Why risk it? 

If you have a tumor that may or may not cause life threatening cancer, would you remove it?

Its the same concept. Why would you use a product that you can not fully guarantee its outcome because of the mistakes of others? 
If you have a chance to replace your property and your livelihood, so that can keep making a living you have to.

Why should you screw over your customers because your gas company screwed you? Its this mistake, the gas company should pay for it.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

squid said:


> This thread has a lot of good humor.


****


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

sully9er said:


> Why risk it?
> 
> If you have a tumor that may or may not cause life threatening cancer, would you remove it?
> 
> ...


I think it's funny your comparing having cancer to a gal of frozen paint. That's apples to oranges
I wonder what you guys would do if the power loss was your fault and the paint just marginally froze ( think this is what happened) and didn't turn to cottage cheese. Would you toss it all or would you try to salvage it if you could? If its gritty or has turned to cc he has a claim, other wise I say use it and don't file a claim
Btw I'm still waiting on pics so we can end this thread


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> Would you want a steak that had been spoiled in the backroom of the restaurant but cooked up and still looked juicy?


Some of the most expensive steaks out there are aged (spoiled) for many days. 

Protip: if you drop some buffalo wings on the floor, just throw them back in the fryer for awhile. The 350 temp oil will kill any contamination.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

TJ Paint said:


> Some of the most expensive steaks out there are aged (spoiled) for many days.
> 
> Protip: if you drop some buffalo wings on the floor, just throw them back in the fryer for awhile. The 350 temp oil will kill any contamination.


Ah, PaintTalk, from frozen paint to floor spice in 4 pages...

Thanks, TJ.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Probably over $500 bucks for this slab of rotten meat.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

You are very literal TJ, hey? :jester:

Freeze/thaw paint it is!


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> You are very literal TJ, hey? :jester:
> 
> Freeze/thaw paint it is!


right on


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Dave Mac said:


> right on


And (a whole bunch of) stuff

(I thought of some other ones last night, Dave)


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> And (a whole bunch of) stuff
> 
> (I thought of some other ones last night, Dave)


 
scott
yea I thought of one as well its a little insulting and carries a sharp edge



"what ever"


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Is this what we are getting all worked up about?


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

TJ Paint said:


> Probably over $500 bucks for this slab of rotten meat.


So. How many times can you freeze and thaw that meat? :whistling2:


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

CRAIGSLIST ADD:



Paint for sale. Ben Moore , Sherwin Williams and other brand names. Great stuff, mostly whites. Practically brand new.
Approx. 100 gallons. ll stored inside temperature controlled room (sometimes warm, sometimes freezing). Some paint has chunks (just strain it). Looks to be in all great shape by the exterior of the cans (if I was a bored painter I would open them all up and take pictures of them so you could see the color and stuff but unfortunately I'm to busy for that) looks to be around 4k worth of paint but will sell it to anybody north of the border for cheap. How's $3,850.00 or b/o.


Please note: We are selling this because it is time to dust our shelving

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Ramsden Painting said:


> CRAIGSLIST ADD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You have come to the right place!


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> So. How many times can you freeze and thaw that meat? :whistling2:


Probably just once, like paint.


----------



## Steve Richards (Dec 31, 2010)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> So. How many times can you freeze and thaw that meat? :whistling2:





TJ Paint said:


> Probably just once, like paint.


I asked a butcher one time who was cutting up a deer for me...

"this meat froze at camp, and now that it's thawed, will it be ok for me to freeze it again?"

He gave me a pffft and said, "it amazes me sometimes how little the average person knows about meat"

(I assumed that meant yes)


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Steve Richards said:


> I asked a butcher one time who was cutting up a deer for me...
> 
> "this meat froze at camp, and now that it's thawed, will it be ok for me to freeze it again?"
> 
> ...


Some meat is shipped frozen to grocery stores, unthawed, butchered and packaged. Then you take it home and freeze it. When you age meat a gross layer forms over 14 to 28 days, its cut off and then butchered....delicious.! But this is fat and protiens, not resins and binders.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Ramsden Painting said:


> CRAIGSLIST ADD:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good one, trust me sir I know you are very busy and you need to be paid for your time. If you go take just one hour, find and post ten photos of the ruined paint I will send you $45 for your time and I won't post on pt in the future

That's photos of ten different buckets that have been ruined by the gas company's mistake
It's real easy just remove 10 lids, snap the pic and post to pt, you get $45 and I'm gone.......simple


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

I have one more question. The photo you posted looked to be left over paint and primers from jobs that you were paid for already and now you want to be paid for it again? Is that correct?

Now the paint you said also was ruined was the condo paint. If you are submitting a claim to the gas co. why wouldn't you have already removed all the lids and inspected the contents to see if they were in fact unusable? That just seems like common sense, since it was such a large quantity of material


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I wouldn't waste my time doing anything for $45. I won't even start my truck in the morning for less than $150. Will, if you disagree that Ramsden is owed anything from the company, then move on and quit trolling this thread.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

ProWallGuy said:


> I wouldn't waste my time doing anything for $45. I won't even start my truck in the morning for less than $150. Will, if you disagree that Ramsden is owed anything from the company, then move on and quit trolling this thread.


I had every intention of moving on, then he posted again with his cl post, joking about the whole thing, so I thought I could get him to once again prove the claim he made against the gas co. But that seems like its not goin to happen 

I was goin to pay him $45 per hr because that's what I thought his hourly rate was 
How am I trolling?


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

I will open a couple and take a picture to humor you. We have had heat in the shop and its kept at 55 degrees so I don't know what it will look like. As far as opening everything w he it froze, I didn't. It was below freezing in the shop the couple we opened were gelled up(oil) and latex were like mud. It doesn't matter where, when or how I got the paint but the factor it's mine and was ruined by someone else.

Can't wait to get the money so can buy lottery tixs

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

This thread is hilarious. 
The fact of the matter is the gas company screwed up and they have to make it right.
It doesn't matter what job the paint came from or when Ramsden would use it, if ever. It was his property that was damaged and he should be reimbursed.
If it happened to me, I would do the same exact thing. 4k to the gas company is nothing compared to what it is to my company.
Trying to reuse paint that was frozen on a customer's house would be the wrong move IMO. I am trying to gain clients not lose them.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

scottjr said:


> This thread is hilarious.
> The fact of the matter is the gas company screwed up and they have to make it right.
> It doesn't matter what job the paint came from or when Ramsden would use it, if ever. It was his property that was damaged and he should be reimbursed.
> If it happened to me, I would do the same exact thing. 4k to the gas company is nothing compared to what it is to my company.
> Trying to reuse paint that was frozen on a customer's house would be the wrong move IMO. I am trying to gain clients not lose them.


Looks like you live in pa., do you think in the winter months that the paint you get right out of the store hasn't froze a time or two? I have opened up brand new fives on the job and they were all lumpy, I had just picked them up from the store. The trucks they use are not heated and some will sit fully loaded over night in sub freezing temps.
If you live in a cold climate and you paint for a living you have most likely used paint that froze and put it on a clients house and you didn't even know it. When paint goes bad from freezing it is clearly noticeable.


----------



## fauxlynn (Apr 28, 2011)

Noooo! Is it over? C'mon,the suspense is killing me.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Weather or not the paint is good I don't fault the OP a little bit for accepting compensation for it. I'd take the money and capitalize on the opportunity to clear out the space and start over. The stock of colors that I knew I'd need again I'd test and were they good I'd keep them and use them. It'd be dumb not to accept compensation that was being offered IMO.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

With a week straight of 5 degrees or lower no heat I bet most if not all the cans were frozen solid.
Wills I found 4 gallons or BM Regal 2 different colors in my van (which I have not been driving for over a month) froze solid just like your picture I will sell you for $20.00 all cans almost full. I am sure if YOU let it thaw YOU could use it, me I am tossing it if you don't want to but it.


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

wills fresh coat said:


> Looks like you live in pa., do you think in the winter months that the paint you get right out of the store hasn't froze a time or two? I have opened up brand new fives on the job and they were all lumpy, I had just picked them up from the store. The trucks they use are not heated and some will sit fully loaded over night in sub freezing temps.
> If you live in a cold climate and you paint for a living you have most likely used paint that froze and put it on a clients house and you didn't even know it. When paint goes bad from freezing it is clearly noticeable.


I do live in Pa. My point is
I would not thaw out frozen paint and apply it on a customer's house.


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

Lol


.


----------



## Painter-Aaron (Jan 17, 2013)

wills fresh coat said:


> Looks like you live in pa., do you think in the winter months that the paint you get right out of the store hasn't froze a time or two? I have opened up brand new fives on the job and they were all lumpy, I had just picked them up from the store. The trucks they use are not heated and some will sit fully loaded over night in sub freezing temps.
> If you live in a cold climate and you paint for a living you have most likely used paint that froze and put it on a clients house and you didn't even know it. When paint goes bad from freezing it is clearly noticeable.


A lot of us here wouldn't knowingly put previously frozen paint on anyones home more then we would knowingly eat spoiled food that may or may not make us sick. If we put paint up that was frozen unbeknownst to us, and it fails, it will be covered with the manufacturers warranty. 
If we let paint go bad and put it on a clients home and it goes bad, yes we could say "we didn't know" but in the end it would be on your conscience. 

I just hope your frozen sprayer doesn't burst out all your frozen paint!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

The thread that keeps giving. 

I am moving to Florida so I never have to feel the severe heartache of this topic again. 

Will. 
I understand what you are saying but the way you are going about it is all wrong imo.


> If the pdca is having you speak at the convention they are a joke to


 This is just wrong. He decided that his overturn stock was now garbage contacted who was to blame, the people at fault is going to remedy the situation. You don't agree and that is fine just be tactful about it. 



vermontpainter said:


> You are very literal TJ, hey? :jester:
> 
> Freeze/thaw paint it is!


I expect a APC article in the near future confirming your belief of your post. 



ROOMINADAY said:


> Some meat is shipped frozen to grocery stores, unthawed, butchered and packaged. Then you take it home and freeze it. When you age meat a gross layer forms over 14 to 28 days, its cut off and then butchered....delicious.! But this is fat and protiens, not resins and binders.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


Are fat and proteins not essentially resins and binders? lol


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> The thread that keeps giving.
> 
> I am moving to Florida so I never have to feel the severe heartache of this topic again.
> 
> ...


I'm starting to feel all plain jane like you. Some guys are boiling paint and others are freezing. 

We continue to serve our paint at room temps.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I'm starting to feel all plain jane like you. Some guys are boiling paint and others are freezing.
> 
> We continue to serve our paint at room temps.


lol I prefer to be referred to as Vanilla versus Jane.

Paint is like Pizza I guess, hot or cold it is still not garbage.

Just toss the frozen paint in the oven or microwave and continue on.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Workaholic said:


> Are fat and proteins not essentially resins and binders? lol


 You do remember what I am educated for....this thread could go necro in a literal sense!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

vermontpainter said:


> I'm starting to feel all plain jane like you. Some guys are boiling paint and others are freezing.
> 
> We continue to serve our paint at room temps.


You just gave me a great idea.. 

Take frozen paint straight to the burner until it boils, and then apply.

I am betting this might be the most durable finish yet.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

wje said:


> You just gave me a great idea..
> 
> Take frozen paint straight to the burner until it boils, and then apply.
> 
> I am betting this might be the most durable finish yet.


Certainly would be the most confused


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Did this finally derail enough to disappear into the abyss....

I hope they pay you quick and discount your gas for 12 months too!

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ROOMINADAY said:


> You do remember what I am educated for....this thread could go necro in a literal sense!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


lol I was thinking in abstract terms.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

wje said:


> You just gave me a great idea..
> 
> Take frozen paint straight to the burner until it boils, and then apply.
> 
> I am betting this might be the most durable finish yet.


Damn! I gave away the cow again when I could of had them lined for the jug.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Did this finally derail enough to disappear into the abyss....


Seems to be a trend as soon as I post in a thread. I have tens of thousands of derails under my frozen paint lid.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

I do have some frozen paint. Maybe I should do a video?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I do have some frozen paint. Maybe I should do a video?


Give the ppl what they want.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> Give the ppl what they want.


I think its a select few who want that. My hard drive space is too precious.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> The thread that keeps giving.
> 
> I am moving to Florida so I never have to feel the severe heartache of this topic again.
> 
> ...


I may of been a little outta line but I think someone who is tryin to get something for nothing is outta line also. Most people seem to think its ok but that's not how I operate. If the paint was cottage cheese file the claim that's what I would of done, if it could of been used, don't file the claim


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

wills fresh coat said:


> I may of been a little outta line but I think someone who is tryin to get something for nothing is outta line also. Most people seem to think its ok but that's not how I operate. If the paint was cottage cheese file the claim that's what I would of done, if it could of been used, don't file the claim


Dude, he is not trying to get something for nothing. His shop got frozen, and it was the gas companies mistake. 

His inventory was compromised. I am sure he will be finding fillers, caulking and other temperature sensitive items that were compromised over the next few weeks. 

Get over it.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

vermontpainter said:


> Dude, he is not trying to get something for nothing. His shop got frozen, and it was the gas companies mistake.
> 
> His inventory was compromised. I am sure he will be finding fillers, caulking and other temperature sensitive items that were compromised over the next few weeks.
> 
> Get over it.


Maybe we should take some frozen paint and spell it out for him lol.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> I think its a select few who want that. My hard drive space is too precious.


Hard drive space is cheap these days. 

If I don't get a Topcoat finishes video soon on how to recondition frozen paint I might mess it up.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

vermontpainter said:


> Dude, he is not trying to get something for nothing. His shop got frozen, and it was the gas companies mistake.
> 
> His inventory was compromised. I am sure he will be finding fillers, caulking and other temperature sensitive items that were compromised over the next few weeks.
> 
> Get over it.


Compromised-that's the perfect word. Semantics are so important. One could argue weather the material was froze, ruined or whatever but one can't argue that the material was compromised.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> Dude, he is not trying to get something for nothing. His shop got frozen, and it was the gas companies mistake.
> 
> His inventory was compromised. I am sure he will be finding fillers, caulking and other temperature sensitive items that were compromised over the next few weeks.
> 
> Get over it.


Dude,inventory??? Now that's funny, he showed pics of the outside of used paint cans that he already has been paid for. If that's proof enough for a 4k claim then good, it don't work for me


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Oden said:


> Compromised-that's the perfect word. Semantics are so important. One could argue weather the material was froze, ruined or whatever but one can't argue that the material was compromised.


That's the whole point. I know Ron is an east coaster like I am, and it has been brutally cold lately. Many days in a row where the temps dont get much above 0. If my shops froze, it would be a major pain in the ace.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Ramsden Painting said:


> They just asked me to speak at the awards ceremony
> 
> Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


 Hope you dont get cold feet!:whistling2:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> Dude,inventory??? Now that's funny, he showed pics of the outside of used paint cans that he already has been paid for. If that's proof enough for a 4k claim then good, it don't work for me


Have you recently had an insurance policy revoked?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

wills fresh coat said:


> Dude,inventory??? Now that's funny, he showed pics of the outside of used paint cans that he already has been paid for. If that's proof enough for a 4k claim then good, it don't work for me


It doesnt have to work for you. 

Yes, when you have a shop, you tend to stock inventory. And no, I won't show you mine for $45 :jester:

So...if you were an airline, and had a sold out flight, and someone couldnt make the flight (non refundable), would you sell the seat to another passenger who wanted it? Would you give it to them since you had already been paid for it? Or would you just leave the seat empty and tell the people in line at the counter that the flight was full?


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

wills fresh coat said:


> I may of been a little outta line but I think someone who is tryin to get something for nothing is outta line also. Most people seem to think its ok but that's not how I operate. If the paint was cottage cheese file the claim that's what I would of done, if it could of been used, don't file the claim


 So you would of filed a claim if it had seeded then? So the core problem here is that much like many of PT's participating businesses they have varying degrees on an approach to a situation. Ron determined his overturn stock was ruined where you may have pushed it was still good. Some may agree with your approach and many voiced they agreed with Ron's approach. A difference of opinion does not warrant a breakdown of communication to the point of name calling or accusing them of fraud. The way I read it it is just a difference opinion on acceptable product condition.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Workaholic said:


> So you would of filed a claim if it had seeded then? So the core problem here is that much like many of PT's participating businesses they have varying degrees on an approach to a situation. Ron determined his overturn stock was ruined where you may have pushed it was still good. Some may agree with your approach and many voiced they agreed with Ron's approach. A difference of opinion does not warrant a breakdown of communication to the point of name calling or accusing them of fraud. The way I read it it is just a difference opinion on acceptable product condition.


Yep I would have. Here is some speed hide I had go bad on me....I just need a job with textured ceilings to come around and I'm good:thumbsup:


----------



## squid (Dec 25, 2012)

...one man gathers what another man chills.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

"Let the Eastern bastards freeze in the dark"


----------



## scottjr (Jan 14, 2012)

wills fresh coat said:


> Yep I would have. Here is some speed hide I had go bad on me....I just need a job with textured ceilings to come around and I'm good:thumbsup:


eek..eek..eek..


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

wills fresh coat said:


> Yep I would have. Here is some speed hide I had go bad on me....I just need a job with textured ceilings to come around and I'm good:thumbsup:


Now you're trolling....

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

ROOMINADAY said:


> Someone needs a nap and a time out. Settle down Wills!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


 In other words chill out!:whistling2:


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

matt19422 said:


> His inventory was ruined by the gas companies mistake. His inventory was stored in a controlled climate for a reason, so it would not freeze!


 Do utilities companies have to provide you with uninterupted service? If the electric goes out do to power outage caused by storm I don't think they are liable but what if it is their fault and how often does it happen and nobody knows? It's like getting your cable bill reduced when it's on the fritz for 5 minutes. They never want to give anybody anything off butthe service is never 100% around the clock. I would think they would have things written in the service contract to protect themselves against this stuff.


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Some of the most expensive steaks out there are aged (spoiled) for many days.
> 
> Protip: if you drop some buffalo wings on the floor, just throw them back in the fryer for awhile. The 350 temp oil will kill any contamination.


 LMAO! When I was a kid dishwasher the line cook dropped one of those fried veal patties on the dirty floor behind he line, picked it up washed it off with the dishwasher sprayer plated it with some marinara and wallah! good as new out it went.:yes: That there is the 5 second rule known world wide.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> Do utilities companies have to provide you with uninterupted service? If the electric goes out do to power outage caused by storm I don't think they are liable but what if it is their fault and how often does it happen and nobody knows? It's like getting your cable bill reduced when it's on the fritz for 5 minutes. They never want to give anybody anything off butthe service is never 100% around the clock. I would think they would have things written in the service contract to protect themselves against this stuff.


Read what he wrote they shut the WRONG meter off and they knew it was miss labeled, the meters were not labeled correctly so when they went to shut off another persons gas they shut his off instead. So yes they are responsible since they knew there was a mistake and never corrected it.


----------



## Ramsden Painting (Jul 17, 2011)

Wow 10 pages so far.

Gas company had a history of having problems with misnumbered meters and have shut different businesses off by mistake so when the situation came up they sent someone over and agrees that the paint was compromised.

Unlike will fresh and I am only assuming, you are a one man company, hire friends when the need arises, don't know what wc is, and wonder why everyone else is busy in January when your not? You reuse your roller covers over and over, the last time you purchased sundries in bulk is when you were going to the beach and needed suntan lotion. 

Unfortunately or fortunately we don't play the same game. If you needed work I wouldn't hire you as a sub.

Sent from my iPad using PaintTalk


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

HOLY SCHNIKES! I am at home on bed rest with bad back, but 137 posts is some serious cabin fever.

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Paint Talk


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

vermontpainter said:


> It doesnt have to work for you.
> 
> Yes, when you have a shop, you tend to stock inventory. And no, I won't show you mine for $45 :jester:
> 
> So...if you were an airline, and had a sold out flight, and someone couldnt make the flight (non refundable), would you sell the seat to another passenger who wanted it? Would you give it to them since you had already been paid for it? Or would you just leave the seat empty and tell the people in line at the counter that the flight was full?


 How would the airline know that the person couldn't make the flight? The only way is if the ticket holder notified them to get a refund. Imo it's like a concert. One ticket sold per seat. If someone is a no show it's an empty seat. I think selling something twice depending on what it is is kind of illegal. I think if someone pays for a seat for an amount of time it should be theirs whether they're in it or not.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I think its the shelves:whistling2:
:jester:


----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

wills fresh coat said:


> Yep I would have. Here is some speed hide I had go bad on me....I just need a job with textured ceilings to come around and I'm good:thumbsup:


 That looks like something I saw on a screen at a Dead show not paint. Almost like an Amoeba under a microscope.lmao.
Yeah, If it's in the truck one night and a little gelled onthe top and thins out when warmed I've use it before. Ramsden' stuff was froze for days and he has a legitimate claim. 
I was just playing devil's advocate. It's cool they owned up to it. There were some nast natural gas explosions in Allentown, PA near me leveling a city block due to old lines. I'm not sure but I really don't know if the gas company had to pay any restitution. Kind of like we all got to suck it up the lines are old, you enjoy the gas don't you. Just like warranties, There's alwaysa clause in every contract for what they are liable for.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> How would the airline know that the person couldn't make the flight? The only way is if the ticket holder notified them to get a refund. Imo it's like a concert. One ticket sold per seat. If someone is a no show it's an empty seat. I think selling something twice depending on what it is is kind of illegal. I think if someone pays for a seat for an amount of time it should be theirs whether they're in it or not.


Do you fly much?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Ramsden Painting said:


> Wow 10 pages so far.
> 
> Gas company had a history of having problems with misnumbered meters and have shut different businesses off by mistake so when the situation came up they sent someone over and agrees that the paint was compromised.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure if I read this right, was this post directed towards me?


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

wills fresh coat said:


> I'm not sure if I read this right, was this post directed towards me?


Doesnt look like it. Nothing to see here, move along everybody...


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

DanielMDollaPainting said:


> That looks like something I saw on a screen at a Dead show not paint. Almost like an Amoeba under a microscope.lmao.
> Yeah, If it's in the truck one night and a little gelled onthe top and thins out when warmed I've use it before. Ramsden' stuff was froze for days and he has a legitimate claim.
> I was just playing devil's advocate. It's cool they owned up to it. There were some nast natural gas explosions in Allentown, PA near me leveling a city block due to old lines. I'm not sure but I really don't know if the gas company had to pay any restitution. Kind of like we all got to suck it up the lines are old, you enjoy the gas don't you. Just like warranties, There's alwaysa clause in every contract for what they are liable for.


Did you see the paint? How do you know it was froze for days? All I have seen is used paint cans, they may even be empty for all I know. I showed what frozen paint looks like and what it looks like after it has thawed. And I did it today, I asked several times to see the ruined paint and none has been provided. After all this discussion I'm sure if he had paint that looked like it was bad he would have posted a pic by now.....don't you think? I bet the pics will show up tomorrow though


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Nuts.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

HouseOfColor said:


> Nuts.


And stuff


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

vermontpainter said:


> And stuff


Right on bro.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Right on bro.


Word.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

wills fresh coat said:


> Did you see the paint? How do you know it was froze for days? All I have seen is used paint cans, they may even be empty for all I know. I showed what frozen paint looks like and what it looks like after it has thawed. And I did it today, I asked several times to see the ruined paint and none has been provided. After all this discussion I'm sure if he had paint that looked like it was bad he would have posted a pic by now.....don't you think? I bet the pics will show up tomorrow though


I do not think he has to post pictures to prove any thing, we have had a solid week of 0 (ZERO) degree or lower around here (no heat for a week means frozen paint), If the gas company saw the cans that is all he needed to do and not come here to satisfy you with a picture of a frozen can. He simple posted his paint froze and why it happened and you pretty much layed into him just about calling him a liar. Unlike you he cares about his quality of work, I would toss any cans that froze one time I will not get a bad name from using what I believe as compromised paint.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

well, I'm going to get in some pre-season training. 

Cabin fever officially starts in five days and this thread has become less than informative, so I gotta see if my cabin lock still works.

I am sure not too many will begrudge me.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Hey, I had more stuff to say about frozen paint.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Hey, I had more stuff to say about frozen paint.


start a new thread in the PZ :thumbup:


----------

